# Printing Hot Pink on Black Shirts



## mikeltodd (Jan 24, 2008)

I have a job due this weekend. It's a one color HOT PINK Pantone # 812 (HO Fluorescent Pink Ink) - Full Front, Full Back and Left Sleeve. My question is should I hit this with an underbase? To my understanding the underbase may cause an issue with this color...am I correct?

Thank you in advance for your help!


----------



## out da box (May 1, 2007)

Print-flash-print


----------



## mikeltodd (Jan 24, 2008)

You da Man...thanks that is what I am setting up to do...GRRRRRR


----------



## amy_schutt (May 29, 2007)

I did 316 of this same thing for a breast cancer awareness fundraiser at the local college and I had to set a white underbase. (keep in mind I am green and not a pro by any stretch of the imagination).

There was a lot of bleed after they had gone through the conveyor for me. Mine didn't look "right" without an underbase. good luck and let me know how they look. (nothing like judging yourself based on the work of others.) Thanks.


----------



## printing40years (Dec 27, 2008)

Hello Michael,

I have been screenprinting for 40 years. If the shirts are 100% cotton high quality shirts you can just print-flash-print. Unfortunately there are all kinds of black T-shirts out there dyed with all kinds of dye. If they are 50/50 cotton/poly then you eill likely have bleeding problems, since nobody seems to make a lo bleed Hot Pink plastisol. The bleeding will grey up the brightness of the ink. They do make lo bleed opaque white plastisol, which I hope you have. It's designed to block the bleeding and designed to flash quickly. If it's a high opacity pink, you should be able to underprint the white, flash it ten seconds, then print it again with the pink. If the pink allows the white to show through too much, you have two options. 1. add some pink to the lo bleed white to pink it up some or 2. flash the pink as well and hit it again with another hit of pink. The pink likely will take a longer time to flash. Hope that helps. Bottom line.....all black t-shirts are not created equally. Good luck. Which brand of white and pink do you have?

Bryant


----------



## chuckh (Mar 22, 2008)

Print-Flash-Print will not give you the pop you need for the Flo Pink on black. White underbase is essential. Use 100% cotton t-shirts. God luck!


----------



## mikeltodd (Jan 24, 2008)

FIRST OF ALL...HAPPY NEW YEAR ! ! !

To answer a few of your questions. I am using Wilflex ink - White (Bright Tiger), Pink (HO FLU INK). I have a 10s/8c Sportsman E with a Tacana Quartz on Press Unit. I am new to the industry and have been only printing for about a 60 days. I am having a few issues (learning to reclaim screens and clean squeegees) but things are going pretty well, to date I have about 4000 imprints done with a few more to print next week.

thank you for all your help...this forum has been a LIFE SAVER !


----------



## chuckh (Mar 22, 2008)

Since you have an automatic, never print-flash-print unless you have a very small run. The additional screen for an underbase will cut your printing time in half even though it will take a little longer to register the second screen.

If you do get some underbase white showing after your pink imprint, don't flash and re-print the pink. Slow your pink squeegee speed or change the angle of the squeegee, or as a last resort, hit the pink twice.

Best of luck and Happy New Year!


----------



## printing40years (Dec 27, 2008)

I have a 10c M & R Sportsman automatic as well and I always print - flash - print without a problem. That way I get the colors to pop. DayGlo colors are transparent pigments by nature. they add some white pigment to improve the opacity but they just don't pop overf black Tees or sweats without a white flash underbase. 

If you have problems reclaiming and cleaning squeegees that's a long discussion. Just email me what you are using and I'll set you straight. It should be easy to do with the right stuff.

Bryant


----------



## SPC (Apr 28, 2008)

I recently had a similar job, full front & back and tried to PFP with the pink only. The pink ended up pretty dull, I ended up having to burn more screens for the underbase.


----------



## printing40years (Dec 27, 2008)

Just because they label the ink a high opacity Fluorescent pink it doesn't mean it can cover a dark color and remain bright without a flashed underbase clear or white. International Coatings makes a nice "First Down Clear" for flashing when you don't want to use white if you are worried about perfect registration over the underbase.

Bryant


----------



## Tj Ryonet Tech (Jul 28, 2008)

The best policy for printing lighter and/or transparent type inks on darks is to print an underbase. If you are printing on anything other than 100% cotton use a low bleed ink to help in case there is dye migration.


----------

